# The Transgender Members of the Ghostship



## Deleted member 14481 (Dec 13, 2016)

In wake of the Ghostship Fire of Oakland, CA the community is faced with the hardship issues of what befalls most transpeople when they die - dead naming, and the biological family's denial of their trans identity.

The Gayskull Armory of Minneapolis, MN sends love to the queer members of the Ghostship and sympathy to its trans members.

Here are some articles about the trans members of the Ghostship that have sailed away tragically.

An "in general" piece
http://www.nbcnews.com/feature/nbc-out/lgbtq-community-mourns-family-lost-oakland-ghost-ship-fire-n692471

This one talks more about Cash
http://www.lgbtqnation.com/2016/12/trans-musician-cash-askew-among-36-killed-oakland-warehouse-fire/

The dead-naming issue
http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2016/12/09/ghost-ship-fire-exposes-rift-over-naming-transgender-victims/

This one is more about Em with a very loving message from her dad
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2016/12/06/bay-area-trans-community-shaken-by-ghost-ship-fire-loss/

For all the members that the Ghostship casted off with, and talking about the dead-naming issue over Feral Pines
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/loca...-Deadly-Oakland-Warehouse-Fire-405023295.html
::sorry::​


----------



## Tude (Dec 14, 2016)

"In wake of the Ghostship Fire of Oakland, CA the community is faced with the hardship issues of what befalls most transpeople when they die - dead naming, and the biological family's denial of their trans identity."

Never thought of the denial factor, I have several trans friends and their families are good on it, but yeah the denials.  Thanks for posting this. I am going to move this to sex and relationships subforums and thanks for posting too.


----------

